# I hate your smart watch...but I'm curious about it...



## RidingDonkeys

There isn't a lot of traffic in the smart watches forum, so I'm dropping this in the public forum hoping I can get some more input.

Yes, I hate smart watches. I don't even like quartz watches. Smart watches bore me, and they're uglier than the east end of a westbound horse. But in the interest of science, and obtaining another degree, I'm going to research smart watches and their application in the business sector. I'm going to try to find a useful business application for these, and study implementing it into daily operations. In short, I'm going to try to become the smart watch's biggest proponent. However, I'm going to have to base a lot of this on other folks' research and experience. I work in the federal IT sector, and implementing and testing such devices in my business isn't an option. So your input will help me steer this research project in the right direction.

For those of you that wear smart watches, how are you integrating them into your email? Are you integrating them into your daily business operations? Do you see security risks with using your smart watch, particularly information security? Do you foresee a capability that would make your smart watch more essential to doing business than your smart phone?


----------



## RedHerringHack

Surely, your joking.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

RedHerringHack said:


> Surely, your joking.


No, I'm not joking. For purposes of this project, I can work with all sorts of innovative technologies. However, I'm a watch nut, and I spend too much time procrastinating on work by perusing this forum. So why not integrate my fun time into school time?


----------



## HerrNano

Sigh. Everyone tries to make smartwatches out to be more than they are. Yes, you can stuff a spreadsheet app into one, but why would you when a better screen and controls are on your desk or in your pocket? Smartwatches shine when they are used for brief, actionable, one-way communication. Couple that with environments where someone might not be able to carry or use bulkier communication equipment or where the environment is noisy and a vibration alert is better and you have a good case for them. Warehouses, construction sites, factories, possibly military operations. I do not believe that smartwatch technology will ever get to a point where they replace smartphones - they're just too small and have no real option for input. The minute you are pecking out some message on a watch, you should have just gotten your phone out, but a shake to dismiss or a glance is superior to fumbling with a phone for the same outcome.

_"For those of you that wear smart watches, how are you integrating them into your email? Are you integrating them into your daily business operations? Do you see security risks with using your smart watch, particularly information security? Do you foresee a capability that would make your smart watch more essential to doing business than your smart phone?"

_No.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

HerrNano said:


> Sigh. Everyone tries to make smartwatches out to be more than they are. Yes, you can stuff a spreadsheet app into one, but why would you when a better screen and controls are on your desk or in your pocket? Smartwatches shine when they are used for brief, actionable, one-way communication. Couple that with environments where someone might not be able to carry or use bulkier communication equipment or where the environment is noisy and a vibration alert is better and you have a good case for them. Warehouses, construction sites, factories, possibly military operations. I do not believe that smartwatch technology will ever get to a point where they replace smartphones - they're just too small and have no real option for input. The minute you are pecking out some message on a watch, you should have just gotten your phone out, but a shake to dismiss or a glance is superior to fumbling with a phone for the same outcome.
> 
> _"For those of you that wear smart watches, how are you integrating them into your email? Are you integrating them into your daily business operations? Do you see security risks with using your smart watch, particularly information security? Do you foresee a capability that would make your smart watch more essential to doing business than your smart phone?"
> 
> _No.


Good input. I hadn't even thought of military applications, and that's what I do for a living. We tend to get so wrapped around infosec that we scoff wireless and bluetooth devices instantly, without even looking at the possible benefits.


----------



## Bradjhomes

If you want the opinion of smart watch owners (rather than just giving an opportunity for people to say 'it's not a WATCH') then the smart watch forum is going to have a much higher level of appropriate traffic.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Bradjhomes said:


> If you want the opinion of smart watch owners (rather than just giving an opportunity for people to say 'it's not a WATCH') then the smart watch forum is going to have a much higher level of appropriate traffic.


I welcome the input of everyone. My concern about posting in the smart watch subforum is that it doesn't seem very active. I figured I could get a wider array of input here.


----------



## pr1uk

RidingDonkeys said:


> No, I'm not joking. For purposes of this project, I can work with all sorts of innovative technologies. However, I'm a watch nut, and I spend too much time procrastinating on work by perusing this forum. So why not integrate my fun time into school time?


Hey if you hate smartwatches don't buy one simple if you do decided to try one check all the facts or you could end up with a blank screen and one that needs to be charged up every single day and that will really pxx you off


----------



## tacticalmatt

*first WUS post*

I've worn a smart watch for the last 18 months or so. I've recently gotten a taste for some other stuff, but I don't know that I'll be getting rid of them. I've worn both the original Pebble and the Pebble Time. Some things I find them incredibly handy for. Email is not one of those things.

As you mentioned, they are very handy for noisy environments. I spend more than my fair share of time at the rifle range, and the vibration feature on my phone is anemic at best. Getting a quick buzz on the wrist ensures that I don't miss anything. That being said, there have been very few times where I used the watch itself to do anything but dismiss notifications. If further action is required, I'll pull the phone out of my pocket. The Time does have a voice to text feature for responding to text messages, but I've only used it a couple of times.

I would not want to use one for my corporate job. I average something like 150 emails a day, and I'd quickly want to throw it in the trash if I had to deal with it going off 10-20 times an hour. I can't imagine a scenario where I'd respond using the watch. I think the best use case for this type of environment would be built around calendar management, for frequently occurring reminders and such where you might want to silence or snooze. I haven't attempted to sync to outlook.

Where these things really excel is as alarm clocks. I'm a member of the National Guard, and it isn't unusual for 40 of us to be housed in an open bay. A smart watch is an incredibly civilized way of waking yourself up without irritating everyone around you. The vibration on your wrist is also very difficult to sleep through. The 7 day battery life on the Time is enough to ensure that I carry it with me when I leave home, even if I wear something nicer during the day.

As previously mentioned, these are considered persona non grata in secure environments, per DoD Directive 8100.02


----------



## BarracksSi

+1 to what tacticalmatt said.

I didn't have to deal with more than a couple emails a day in my military job, so I never had to find the limits with emails.

I did appreciate the low-key notifications, though. I would be instructing for a session and get a note about a change in the afternoon plan, and I could tell my guys about the change without having to reach for my phone, which I often kept hidden in my pocket. Because I usually hid my phone, too, if it was my only notifier, I'd probably miss the message until after we broke for lunch.

Infosec about data on the watch itself may or may not be a problem. On my Watch, it's all encrypted and stored only on my phone. But, some installations and labs ban all personal electronic devices -- including Fitbits -- so a smartwatch would end up sitting at home for those workers.

I also like the Stand reminders and daily Move goals. I knew I was pretty active at work, but I hadn't realized how _inactive_ I was at home on off days. Quantifying inactivity has been an eye-opener. I've just retired and am trying to figure out my next career, and I'm fearing that I'll be stuck on my butt for ten hours a day.

The best advantage a smartwatch has over a smartphone, to me, is in being discreet. A good one can do a bunch of things without much visible effort by the wearer. Whether this amount of discretion is a good or bad thing is another matter.


----------



## DrewL

I bought a Huawei Android watch just to wear when I am working. My company forces my phone to lock the screen after two minutes of non-use. When I needed to use it I had to enter an eight digit code. That drove me crazy and made my phone much less useful. Android allows the Android Wear watch to be identified as a "trusted device". As long as it is within Bluetooth range of the phone the phone doesn't lock-up. It was worth the price of the watch and doesn't compromise security much if at all. I also receive alerts on my watch when I receive emails. I find it less obvious to glance at much watch to see what email just came in when I'm in a meeting than if I were to activate my phone and look at it. Getting a meeting or other reminder through a buzz on my wrist works more effectively than on my phone as I usually set my phone away from my body so I don't feel it buzz. Overall, I've found my smartwatch to be a great business tool. The Huawei design blends in with my business attire very well.


----------



## sefrcoko

I love my Samsung Gear S2 smartwatch, but honestly I don't see much of a use for smartwatches in a corporate context (at least not as the smartwatch industry exists today). Having a phone is still much easier for me in terms of email, calendar, etc. The way I see my smartwatch is as a watch first; "smart" comes in second here.

Having said that, I do find that having a voice recorder, alarm, and similar apps on my wrist very useful. In fact, they are easier and more logical to use as part of a watch than on a phone. It still is a watch though, and likely has limited usage in the workplace at the moment. It does look good on a black Hirsch alligator strap though


----------



## RidingDonkeys

DrewL said:


> The Huawei design blends in with my business attire very well.


 This statement caught me off guard. As mentioned, you normally don't see smart watches that are aesthetically pleasing, at least in my eyes. But after a quick google search, I must say, this is quite the elegant smart watch. I'm impressed!


----------



## lvt

The main problem with smart watch is that you can't buy one to make it a heirloom.

_I'm a professional [desk] diver._


----------



## BarracksSi

lvt said:


> The main problem with smart watch is that you can't buy one to make it a heirloom.


&#8230;which has nothing to do with how it might be used in the workplace.

We've had a general anti-smartwatch complaint thread for a while now:
General "why I'll never like a smartwatch" complaint thread
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2221746


----------



## RidingDonkeys

The mention of a military application really intrigued me. Having thought about it more, this seems like a great direction to explore. Thinking back to operating at squad and team levels in Afghanistan makes me realize that there is an enormous amount of potential to integrate smart watches into combat operations. I'm already six pages deep into free writing for this as a thesis. The ideas are just flowing. I guess I need to build a smart watch and see what I can come up with. 

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## BarracksSi

RidingDonkeys said:


> The mention of a military application really intrigued me. Having thought about it more, this seems like a great direction to explore. Thinking back to operating at squad and team levels in Afghanistan makes me realize that there is an enormous amount of potential to integrate smart watches into combat operations. I'm already six pages deep into free writing for this as a thesis. The ideas are just flowing. I guess I need to build a smart watch and see what I can come up with.


Just had a thought --

Being away from a power source for an extended period of time would always be a concern in combat. Some MOSes could use a smartwatch, but if the troops come to rely upon them and they get stuck out in BFE long enough for their gear to run out of power, they could be screwed.

A smartwatch could also be a liability of the wearer is captured. Encryption aside, it would be a valuable find for the enemy.

Smartwatches back at HQ? Probably. Motor T? Depends -- it'd be better back home than in a hot zone, but again, they'd have to work without them. Scout snipers and recon? Nah.


----------



## JEV

I own and use a moto 369 2nd gen. It's fun to re-create watchfaces from watches that I would like to have before actually going on the hunt for a real one.

But... the thing comes in handy for it's connectivity. It locks my PC when I leave it and unlocks it when I'm close to my desk. I also use it to control the alarm system and home automation when I'm close to home. I can control my receiver and TV from it too.

But the killer app for me is it's use on the golfcourse. It tells me distances to hazards and greens and it keeps statistics. This particular model contains some pretty lousy sensors but in theory the thing can even help swing analysis.

It is not a watch replacement IMHO but a smart sensor enhanced phone extender that doubles as a time-teller. And, to be perfectly honest, it is not that ugly compared to some of the high-end expensive timepieces that scream "cheesy modern rich guy here" 

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhopes

before you are done doing all that, you will end up loving smart watches


----------



## xeene

BarracksSi said:


> Just had a thought --
> 
> Being away from a power source for an extended period of time would always be a concern in combat. Some MOSes could use a smartwatch, but if the troops come to rely upon them and they get stuck out in BFE long enough for their gear to run out of power, they could be screwed.
> 
> A smartwatch could also be a liability of the wearer is captured. Encryption aside, it would be a valuable find for the enemy.
> 
> Smartwatches back at HQ? Probably. Motor T? Depends -- it'd be better back home than in a hot zone, but again, they'd have to work without them. Scout snipers and recon? Nah.


Good points. As I was thinking on that I remembered the solar chargers for sale on amazon. They could charge my Huawei watch in about 45 minutes from empty to full and it would last me 2-3 days. Works for smartphones too but takes longer. 
As to enemy getting their hands on them, I would imagine that would be the last they would want to do as it would have GPS tracking and military could use it as a find a bad guy if one of their troops was captured. 
Also they have compass and heart rate sensors built it so you could use it to navigate(I've used Google maps on my watch just for fun) and use heart rate sensors to monitor person's well being.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

xeene said:


> Good points. As I was thinking on that I remembered the solar chargers for sale on amazon. They could charge my Huawei watch in about 45 minutes from empty to full and it would last me 2-3 days. Works for smartphones too but takes longer.
> As to enemy getting their hands on them, I would imagine that would be the last they would want to do as it would have GPS tracking and military could use it as a find a bad guy if one of their troops was captured.
> Also they have compass and heart rate sensors built it so you could use it to navigate(I've used Google maps on my watch just for fun) and use heart rate sensors to monitor person's well being.


Heart rate sensors can also be used as a means to trigger a remote wipe of the watch. I'm thinking more of an integrated solar charger though, much like the G-shocks that most of my guys wear while deployed. Realistically, you don't need the battery to last more than 48 hours. most fixed site assaults are shorter than that. Most mobile ground operations are much shorter than that.


----------



## HerrNano

lvt said:


> The main problem with smart watch is that you can't buy one to make it a heirloom.
> 
> _I'm a professional [desk] diver._


Never has a bigger whopper been told to a spouse than, "No, honey, it's not for me. I'm just going to wear it until Junior is grown. See, it's an _heirloom_."

Please.

On to smartwatches. As for the argument that a smart wearable is valuable to an enemy, remember that it need not actually host anything of value. It is best used now in a civilian setting and would be best in a combat situation merely relaying broadcast information to the wearer. Separated from the owner or when the owner is dead, it would be dead also.


----------



## Wolfsatz

For the record. I have 2 smartwatches (Moto360 1st gen and the newer Huawei). I wear them regularly but I do still wear my usual watches as well. you can say I rotate 50/50. Why do I like my smart watch? Well for starters, it allows me to replicate any watch face and features for free. Designers are always creating new ones and making even better variations of old classics. I did not buy a smart watch because I wanted to know when I got an email, I was more than anything curious as I am a techie.

Dislikes, they have be recharged every 2 days max. Cons: I can change the looks to match my attire without a problem; hundreds of new faces being made every day (some with very good quality and features). A lot of people don't even know I am wearing a smartwatch as it looks like a regular watch.

Here's one of my favorite combinations: 
https://goo.gl/photos/MymGfCDxEYS8rp2b7


----------



## Hellosolifornia

Are you joking??
It never happens buddy.


----------



## BarracksSi

Hellosolifornia said:


> Are you joking??
> It never happens buddy.


Who?


----------



## sportssam

Love begin with curiosity.


----------



## Black5

Smartwatches are being integrated into the workplace already.

They are practical in industries where smart technology is needed but where a larger device, such as a phone or tablet isn't practical, (or hands arent free to use) and/or limited functionality is required, and bespoke, or custom devices are too costly and limiting access/deployment.

Some of the industries I know doing this already include:

Healthcare 
Aged care
Emergency services 
Security/Military
Corrections
Transport/logistics
Government 
More are exploring...

As well as the obvious comms and time keeping features, applications are using them, and sensors and chips on them, to monitor and track the vital signs and activity of patients/staff, emergency beacons, emergency alerts, short messaging and response, device and access control and a host of other functions.

Adding a secure platform such as Samsung's Knox and/or an MDM also allows automated device enrollment, controlled application environments and the ability to lock them into an appliance mode making them potentially useless outside a specified purpose or environment.

(Yes - adding the Knox platform means data can be automatically wiped if the device is compromised, and it could even be set to lock down the buttons so it can't be shut down, the screen blanks to save power but it keeps sending a GPS location signal). 

There is no doubt that there is a future for these in the Enterprise Mobility Ecosystem amd we are really only touching the surface with what we are currently doing with these devices.

I have no doubt that more is coming...

Sent from my dooverlacky watchamacallit


----------



## lvt

Smart watch is in fact a miniature computer with countless capabilities but has a battery with very limited capacity.


----------



## Black5

lvt said:


> Smart watch is in fact a miniature computer with countless capabilities but has a battery with very limited capacity.


True.
That's one of the biggest limitations, but at the current rate of development of battery technology this won't be an issue for long.
In the workplace environment where frequent charging or swap out units are potentially available the current batteries are capable enough.
Battery drain can also be managed and controlled via the SOE to extend useable life significantly depending on features being used.

Sent from my Gear S3


----------



## lvt

Sometimes I also think like wanting a smart watch because I dreamed a lot of a wrist computer in my childhood, but the perspective of having to put my watch on a charger every night scared me to death.


----------



## sportssam

er....Battery life depends on personal usage.My D5+,I could use it one and a half day,someone's watch battery life is less than mine but someone's even reach two days.
But so far,the battery life is still a big limitation.


----------



## Nickybebop

ha ha best thread title ever


----------



## Disneydave

An older thread, but if you're still writing your thesis, I work in both tech and govt, so this is an interesting topic with one major thing that often gets overlooked - without an uplink/downlink, smartwatches are practically useless for comms and local connectivity over BTE/ad hoc isn't great and easily compromised. WiFi and cell service kinda suck in the middle of the sandbox, so you'd have to prob get a Sat relay...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## pr1uk

Oh well I have always liked new things maybe an OAP but I love new tech as such smartwatches were a must try and I have tried a few but yesterday I sold my last one on and my curiosity as now ended they are I found a gimmick can't say I hate them just cannot find a reason to replace a real watch with one. My first was the Pebble Steel and I have kept that one so I have one smartwatch in my collection but for me no more it's a case of been there done it have the t-shirt but no more money to be wasted on these things for me that is real watches only.


----------



## guzzi850m2

I had the Garmin Vivosmart 3 since last Saturday and I must say I like the things it records, like sleep pattern/floors climped-descend count/steps taken and so on. 

The Garmin connect app for phone/pc is quite good when you get used to it and you can watch you pattern on all above.
I don't like so much how it looks though, being used to a Pro-Trek, I find it too small.

I will write a short review when I had the watch for 2-3 weeks


----------



## peeledmouse

mines a smart watch on a not so smart wearer!!!


----------



## rollyme

Curiosity is a good thing sometimes it helps us learn, hope you get the answers you are look for here.


----------



## tinmichael

To me, smart watches are like kind of temporary substitutes for normal watches. One of the biggest challenges is of course, battery life span. I am sure smart watches will become more popular if the battery life can last like normal quartz watches. I really like to see hybrid kinda of smart watch with mechanical movement. Definitely smart watches play an important role in our day to day life , however, it is not as popular as when it was started. I remember when those smart watches were introduced, all the mid-range mechanical watches sale plunge and some even forecast that swiss watch makers may go bankrupt sooner or later. But now, those popularity kinda faded away and normal watches are getting more attention, and you can also see the obvious competition. Nowadays, you can own pretty decent mechanical automatic watches less then 500 elsewhere, in the past those were priced between 700 to 1000 range. Well, nobody knows what the future might be between smart watches and normal kind of watch, but it's kinda interesting to see. My 2 cent thoughts tho.


----------



## reviewedges

there is a street less voyaged: a zone unexplored by enormous tech goliaths, where individuals can delight in working wristputers without being stuck in a mechanical soil. 


They're called mechanical smartwatches: Transformer-like "something else under the surface the eye" contraptions that resemble ordinary watches outwardly yet pack heaps of smarts within. It's the wrist wearable for the individuals who don't need another screen pushed before their face or another contraption that requirements every day charging.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

I love my smart watch as it gives me some motivation to go walking in a grey city in the cold wind knowing it will track me back to home.









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MIsparty

My watch addiction has led me to purchasing a gear s3, more out of curiosity than anything... most likely will end up selling in almost new condition. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHound007

I'm late to the smartwatch scene, never thought I'd wear one. But my wife got me a Fitbit Ionic for Xmas and I love it. It does so much that a normal watch cannot.


----------



## MIsparty

WatchHound007 said:


> I'm late to the smartwatch scene, never thought I'd wear one. But my wife got me a Fitbit Ionic for Xmas and I love it. It does so much that a normal watch cannot.


I'm with you... just received my s3 and while it's not as classy as some of my automatics - it makes up for in versatility. Used to wear a fitbit hr, until the thing basically fell apart... Would be sure I hit 10k steps daily, without it i didn't usually come close. Add email, alerts, etc and I could see me hanging onto this for awhile.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai

Every time I'm in an Apple store, I'm tempted to buy an Apple watch. I just love their steel bracelets...


----------

